

Recordtype for Python: mutable namedtuple with default values - singingwolfboy
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/recordtype/

======
maciej
What about performance? One of the reasons to use namedtuple is performance,
esp. memory-wise (afaiu nametuple stores field names in class definition,
which can save a lot of space compared to lists of dicts). I would expect
recordtype to be better than dict but not as good as namedtuple. It would be
nice if author posted some benchmarks…

